# Using older firewall hardware...



## jonin (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi guys,

i have in my hands a Cisco pix 515e firewall...its a pretty big unit
is it still worth using? or are older firewalls just not as effective (i would think so) as newer units...any thoughts please


----------

